# Is Paulo Costa using steroids or not?



## RobMac315 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just looking at him with his upcoming fight. Is he natty or using? I personally rekn he's on gear.


----------



## SmoknKush420 (Aug 31, 2020)

They're all on something


----------



## Shadymercs (Sep 4, 2020)

USADA will tell all soon lol. I think he just has VERY good genes. In high school a guy on my wrestling team was RIPPED, but he didn’t do much extra, his whole family was just very well cut. But idk most of these mfs are doping..... *cough* jon jones lol


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 4, 2020)

Shadymercs said:


> USADA will tell all soon lol. I think he just has VERY good genes. In high school a guy on my wrestling team was RIPPED, but he didn’t do much extra, his whole family was just very well cut. But idk most of these mfs are doping..... *cough* jon jones lol


Yeh I dunno ay. There's stuff that can't be detected after 48hours too. Jon jones was doping his whole career. Chael sonen openly admits to using steroids.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 12, 2020)

steriods are legally sold in the pharmacy or chemist over the counter in brazil, just look at "TRT" Vitor Belfort he looks like the hulk again now that hes left the ufc. if Costa had been taking PEDs USADA would have caught him by now but you have to understand its very dangerous to try to test fighters in brazil. steriods are legal, fighters are treated like deity, USADA arent welcome.


----------



## Fedlerius (Nov 25, 2020)

Take it easy, the steroids and various nutritional supplements are a normal thing now. This helps to achieve good results, especially since there are a lot of supplements that have minimal damage to health. So, why not?


----------



## Eugenios (Nov 25, 2020)

The brazilians always had their ways with steroids and I'm sure since UFC fighters are the best in the world and have the best coaches, doctors and nutriotionists, a percentage of them probably knows how to take roids and not show on a USADA test.


----------



## Fedlerius (Dec 5, 2020)

I don’t know so, it seems to me that they just don’t check as thoroughly as others


----------



## Fedlerius (Dec 6, 2020)

Fedlerius said:


> Take it easy, the steroids and various nutritional supplements are a normal thing now. This helps to achieve good results, especially since there are a lot of supplements that have minimal damage to health or it doesn't do it at all. So, why not?


Besides, it is the fastest way to get results and to make workouts more effective.


----------



## CasinoAm (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't think steroids are so easy to take with so much media hysteria about it. Yes, steroids and various nutritional supplements are the norm now. I also use MK-677 myself and I am happy because it allows me to build muscle mass, increase my strength and help me not to gain weight. This is enough for me for regular workouts in the gym to pump up my body. He is a fighter, an athlete, his career depends on it. If it were very necessary in his place, I would take this opportunity, moreover, it is legal in Brazil, but it can seriously harm him, and he will lose money. Therefore, I think that they do not do this if they want to participate in world sports competitions.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 7, 2020)

The next big thing vs steroids is gene therapy, and there will no test to detect it. Its already being used. Results never go away, until normal aging sets in.
They will be able to enable athletes to have either more red, or white muscle, combination of fibers, depending on their particular endeavor, and natural Red/White proportion vs what the individual athlete was born with. Will also be used for muscle wasting. Thats the main reason for the creation.


----------

